# Honda RT5000 clatter under load



## gregm784 (Nov 2, 2012)

I picked up a Honda RT5000 tractor. It runs great, and all the hydraulics work, but under a load, like accelerating. Sounds like a loud clicking. It is load sensitive. It does move, but i do not want to drive it for fear of damaging it.

Anyone ever experienced this? With how good this guy runs, i'm willing to invest time/money to make it work. 

If anyone could help with a shop manual that would be awesome.


----------

